# VW Oil Standard 502 00



## Oh SoS (Mar 8, 2008)

According to the manual, I'm to only use oil listed in the VW 502 00 standard...hya:
http://www.vw.ca/SP/ca/pdf/en/oilchart.pdf
The only thing I could find in stores that was on the list Mobile 1 0w40.
Will it void the warranty to not use oil from the standard?
Why does it seem that nobody knows what the hell I'm talking about when I ask about this standard?
How could VW service possibly tell whether the oil that's in there is to the standard or not?
EDIT
...eh, maybe this didn't necessitate a whole new thread, though I didn't find "502 00" when I searched, and the threads I've since found don't quite answer my original question.
So let me cut to the chase: Does Jiffy Lube have the right stuff?


_Modified by Oh SoS at 5:36 PM 6-12-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: VW Oil Standard 502 00 (Oh SoS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh SoS* »_According to the manual, I'm to only use oil listed in the VW 502 00 standard...hya:
http://www.vw.ca/SP/ca/pdf/en/oilchart.pdf
The only thing I could find in stores that was on the list Mobile 1 0w40.
Will it void the warranty to not use oil from the standard?
Why does it seem that nobody knows what the hell I'm talking about when I ask about this standard?
How could VW service possibly tell whether the oil that's in there is to the standard or not?
EDIT
...eh, maybe this didn't necessitate a whole new thread, though I didn't find "502 00" when I searched, and the threads I've since found don't quite answer my original question.
So let me cut to the chase: Does Jiffy Lube have the right stuff?

_Modified by Oh SoS at 5:36 PM 6-12-2008_

Short answer, you MUST use a 502.00 oil (or better such as a 503.01) or VW can void your warranty.
The three most commonly available oils that are available here in the States that meet the 502.00 standard are as follows:
Castrol:
5W-40 -- 502.00
0W-30 -- 502.00 & 503.01
Mobil 1:
0W-40 -- 502.00 & 503.01
Regarding what the dealership can or cannot identify as being in your oil pan, it's real simple. If you suffer an engine failure and they find that they don't have any records of oil changes in their service department's computers, they'll ask you for recipts. When you provide those recipts, they'd better show show proof of a 502.00 oil (or better) or they'll be well within their rights to void your warranty.
Regarding Iffy Boob, yes, a few do in fact have (or at least used to have) a 502.00 certified oil. Normally that oil was Pennzoil Platinum Euro 5W-40, however, the Pennzoil web site no longer states that the Platinum Euro oil meets the proper VW specs. I find myself wondering if the Euro oil lost it's certification.
Long story short, your best bet is to either have your dealer change the oil for you, or for you to do it yourself.


----------



## Oh SoS (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: VW Oil Standard 502 00 (shipo)*

I did my own oil at the 5k mark, and kept records of the work, but not receipts.
What a pain it was...that stupid plastic sheet screwed to the under carriage. Not to mention I had to spend nearly $50 out of pocket just for the oil and filter.
Wondering if there's any other Seattle area peoples w/ a VW still under warranty...
The dealerships up here SUCK; at the 5k mark, I called the one I bought it from (University VW, who treated me really well with the purchase) and they had a backlog of 2 months just for a simple oil change appointment. That's crazy.
I did finally get ahold of the nearby dealership in Auburn WA, and am taking it in tonight. They, however, not only flat out lied to me during the purchase (which caused me to go to another dealership), but also were incompetent when I bought rubber floor mats. 
Hopefully their service department is managed better...we will see.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: VW Oil Standard 502 00 (Oh SoS)*

I'm sure that you should easily be able to find an independent shop that can do the work for you, with the proper oil, with the proper filter, with a receipt that shows the components used, and handily beat the price your local dealership would charge you.
If you're not inclined to do it yourself, that is by far the best way to get your oil changed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

